
Treasury Dept to Allow US Companies to Do Business with Russian Security Service - JetSpiegel
http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/treasury-dept-allow-u-s-companies-do-business-russian-security-n715951
======
JetSpiegel
I sould have bought Palantir shares...

